# Frage zum Design



## Megawatt (30. Oktober 2004)

Und zwar ich habe grad so im Internet gesurft und finde das so eine blinkende und Funkelnde Schrift.

Und nun wieder frage wie kann man sowas hinbekommen?

Welche Programme und das alles sind dafür nötig


Der Link der Schrift: 1. 2.

Das sind die 2 Beispiele.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. Oktober 2004)

Naja... die schrift in den verlinkten BIldern funkelt nicht so recht


----------



## Dark_Fighter (30. Oktober 2004)

Man sieht die Bilder nicht du kannst von Beepwolrd nicht extern linken.


----------



## Neurodeamon (31. Oktober 2004)

Theoretisch jedes Grafikprogramm (welches GIF-Animationen unterstützt). Das erste besteht aus - ich glaube - 2 Einzelbildern, mit jeweils an unterschiedlich gesetzten »Sternen«. Die »Sterne« kann man z. B. in Photoshop in den Pinselformen finden.

Der zweite Effekt kann mit dem Photoshop-Filter »Störungen hinzufügen« erzeugt werden. Auch hier sind es zwei Bilder (also für jedes Bild den Filter »Störung hinzufügen« verwenden).

Die Effekte sollten aber auch sehr gut mit Corel Photo Paint, Paint Shop Pro, Photo Paint, etc. zu gestalten sein.


----------



## X-trOn (2. November 2004)

Neuro hat recht:

Du machst einfach 3 oder 4 bilder--> schrift, und setz jedes mal ein paar sterne drauf, immer versetzt. Dann in einem Programm mit dem gifs erstellen kann (adobe Image Ready, aber auch "billig" Software wie GifAnimator) das gif zusammensetzen, is nicht wirklich schwer, probiers einfach mal aus

Greatz
X-trOn


----------

